
Woz: I Wish My iPhone Did All The Things My Android Does - SRSimko
http://www.dailytech.com/Woz+I+Wish+My+iPhone+Did+All+The+Things+My+Android+Does/article23798.htm
======
technoslut
This article is a hit piece. This is the reason why Woz, as much of a genius
as he is, could never be the CEO of any tech company. This story has been re-
posted a million times and virtually every one of them has intentionally
misused his words (like Dan Lyons) in an attempt to damage Apple's reputation.

1\. Woz already said in the original article that he believed the iPhone was a
superior phone which wasn't mentioned in this article.

2\. Woz is a tinkerer. The iPhone doesn't grant you that privilege. Android
does.

3.From part of the article's headline:

>Wozniak says the iPhone is for people who like simple, pretty things while
the Android-based smartphones offer greater capabilities

This isn't what he said. Woz said he wished the iPhone had more capabilities
and that it was a beautiful device. This is not the same thing.

Woz seems like one of the nicest people in the world but people abuse him
because he is so kind and open to speaking to anyone. I do agree with some of
the things he said but every time you see someone attempt to get a quote from
him they use it maliciously.

~~~
betterth
People will do ANYTHING to hate on Apple. Including smearing the name of Woz.
Anything is fair game in the battle to prove that Apple is nothing more than
overpriced chinese shit.

It's quite sad to see so much useful human effort wasted on something so
trivial.

Use what you like. It's not the platform that matters, it's how you use it.
Find the platform that connects with you and allows you to do more afterwards
than you could before. And then continue doing more.

Why take time to sip the hater-aid? You could be off making the next big
thing.

~~~
Roboprog
I didn't see it that way. Android does some nice things, iOS is good, but
should do more. No more, no less.

... Other than the "Windows is bad" comment at the end :-)

